# kitsch



## Sonia Barranco

Hola chicos, en la literatura me he encontrado esta palabra... 

Como traduzco _*Kitsch *_al español ?

Gracias


----------



## Summer_rose

_*"Kitsch"*_ está aceptado en español, como puedes ver en el DRAE: 
_*
Kitsch*_*.* (Voz al.).* 1.* adj. Dicho de un objeto artístico: Pretencioso, pasado de moda y considerado de mal gusto. U. t. c. s. m.

Por otra parte no se me ocurre ninguna otra palabra que "suene más española" que puedas usar en su lugar. Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## araceli

Hola y bienvenida al foro:

Puedes usar la palabra cursi.

Trasladé esta consulta al foro Sólo español.

Saludos.


----------



## cochagua

A mí también me parece bien que dejes "kistch". 
Sds


----------



## lazarus1907

Summer_rose said:
			
		

> Por otra parte no se me ocurre ninguna otra palabra que "suene más española" que puedas usar en su lugar.


A mí sí:


> *hortera*.
> * 3.* adj. Vulgar y de mal gusto. U. t. c. s.
> 
> *cursi.*
> 1. adj. Se dice de un artista o de un escritor, o de sus obras, cuando en vano pretenden mostrar refinamiento expresivo o sentimientos elevados.
> 2. adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Que presume de fina y elegante sin serlo. U. t. c. s.
> 3. adj. coloq. Dicho de una cosa: Que, con apariencia de elegancia o riqueza, es ridícula y de mal gusto.
> 
> *chabacano, na.
> *1. adj. Sin arte o grosero y de mal gusto.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## psicutrinius

Puedes dejar kitsch. Cualquiera medianamente informado lo entenderá.

Si no -aunque es más bien coloquial- puedes traducir por "hortera"

Según el DRAE:

*hortera**.*(De or. inc.).*1.* f. Escudilla o cazuela de palo.*2.* m. En Madrid, apodo del mancebo de ciertas tiendas de mercader.*3.* adj. Vulgar y de mal gusto. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. s.http://forum.wordreference.com/
La que vale aquí es la 3ª acepción. Y como suele ocurrir, de las otras dos poca gente estará enterada. Y desde luego, (por lo menos hoy día), como le digas "hortera" a CUALQUIER mancebo de CUALQUIER tienda, puedes tener problemas.

Aunque debo añadir que si usas el término de manera personalizada, es casi un insulto, y la persona "objetivo" como mínimo se molestará bastante.


----------



## Jellby

Curioso... en el DRAE viene con mayúscula, pero no con minúscula.

Como traducción, yo diría que está entre cursi y hortera si la connotación es negativa. Si es más bien positiva (me gusta ese sofá, es muy kitsch) yo lo dejaría tal cual.


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Un objeto considerado de mal gusto te parece algo positivo?



> _* Kitsch*_*.* (Voz al.).* 1.* adj. Dicho de un objeto artístico: Pretencioso, pasado de moda y considerado de mal gusto.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 Mis diccionarios de inglés lo definen como objetos inútiles, vulgares y de mal gusto.


----------



## Fernando

"Kitsch" es negativo, muy negativo.

Tiene la ventaja de que con un poco de suerte el interesado no se enterará de que le estás llamando hortera y no te abofeteará.

De acuerdo con psicutrinius. Me asombra que el gremio de mancebos de farmacia no le haya puesto una demanda a la RAE. Está muy de moda.


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernando said:
			
		

> Está muy de moda.


Aún no zemos losuficientemente europedos. Dale ar paí unos dié años.


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Más sobre Kitsch como tendencia artística en Wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitsch

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Un objeto considerado de mal gusto te parece algo positivo?



Puede ser, "considerado de mal gusto" no significa que yo lo considere de mal gusto.

A ver si me explico. Sí, "kitsch" suele tener una connotación negativa, pero a veces se usa con sentido más positivo, algo parecido a "retro", que en general es negativo, pero puede ser que alguien vaya buscando ese estilo, con lo cual ya no sería negativo. Yo he oído usar el término "kitsch" para un cierto estilo que suele considerarse anticuado y de mal gusto, como dice el DRAE, pero para gustos están los colores, y si a alguien le gusta, dirá que algo es "kitsch" (con sentido positivo), pero no que es cursi u hortera.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola a todos!

 Ahora viene la opinión de "la alemana". 

"Kitsch" en alemán (por si el texto de partida está en alemán, ya que hoy en día la palabra se ha hecho todo una trotamundos) tiene un sentido claramente negativo (de mal gusto, cursi) -por lo general y como está recogida la palabra en el Duden, que sería más o menos el equivalente del DRAE.

 Es verdad que -dependiendo del contexto- a veces, esta connotación negativa puede relativizarse un poco, según lo que quiera expresar el que habla y la actitud personal que tenga hacia el objeto en cuestión; incluso *puede *llegar a tener connotaciones casi positivas, como de nostalgia, por ejemplo.

 ASÍ QUE, LO QUE MÁS NOS HARÍA FALTA AQUÍ SERÍA ALGO MÁS DE CONTEXTO.

 Sonia, ¿nos lo podrías proporcionar?

 Además, en alemán es siempre SUSTANTIVO (el adjetivo sería kitsch*ig*), y si estamos ante una traducción, no creo que sea adecuado traducirlo como adjetivo.

 Saludos

_____________________________
PD: además me pregunto por qué este hilo está aquí en Sólo español, ya que se trata de una traducción de otro (¿?) idioma; a menos que la palabra aparezca así en un texto en castellano, y de ahí estemos en busca de un "sinónimo"


----------



## Sonia Barranco

si, creo que lo que dices se ajusta mucho al contexto de lo que leia, gracias!


----------



## ordequin

Mi apuesta castiza: "hortera".


----------



## totor

Kitsch[/B][/I]*.* (Voz al.).* 1.* adj. Dicho de un objeto artístico: Pretencioso, pasado de moda y considerado de mal gusto. U. t. c. s. m.

no puedo creer que el mismo drae utilice un galicismo para explicar una palabra, sobre todo existiendo otras como presuntuoso o presumido.


----------



## Fernando

Sigianga, muchísimas gracias por la explicación. Aquí se habla del uso de "kitsch" en español y si aporta algo sobre otras palabras más "castizas" o "criollas".



> Sí, "kitsch" suele tener una connotación negativa, pero a veces se usa con sentido más positivo, algo parecido a "retro",



Si no me equivoco, Almodóvar reivindica lo hortera. Me sigue pareciendo que aporta poco. Su sentido normal es negativo y puede utilizarse como positivo por algunos forofos de este tipo de cosas.



			
				totor said:
			
		

> utilice un galicismo



Es un germanismo.


----------



## Jellby

Fernando said:
			
		

> Es un germanismo.



"Kitsch" es un germanismo; "pretencioso", que aparece en la definición, es un galicismo. Dado que "pretencioso" es una entrada del DRAE como otra cualquiera, es perfectamente aceptable que aparezca en otras definiciones. Lo que no entro a discutir es si la palabra es la más adecuada o no.


----------



## Fernando

Solamente pretendía indicar que no es un galicismo.


----------



## totor

no me refiero a kitsch, sino a pretencioso.


----------



## chics

Hola chicos,

cursi, hortera, pretencioso y kitsch son términos difrentes...

*cursi* es barbie superstar, demasiados rosas, puntillas, etc la clave está en demasiados, sinó podría ser un estilo definido que a unos guste y a otros no (obviamente a los que les guste mi ejemplo -barbie y el caballo plateado- no dirán que cursi es positivo, sino que mi ejemplo no es cursi).

*hortera* lo habeis definido muy bien, feo, vulgar...

*pretencioso* también está claro, además algo puede resultar hortera por ser pretencioso, por ejemplo, pero no necesariamente.

*kitsch*, como he visto por ahí, al final es digamos un movimiento estético. Un icono por excelencia sería el taxi con piel de leopardo de las pelis de Almodóvar, y en realidad casi toda la estética Almodóvar. Puede gustar o no, hay gente a quien le encanta! Y no suele ser cursi ni pretencioso, aunque muchos lo considerarán hortera. Luego siendo justos, no deberíamos definir un estilo como positivo o negativo ¿el rococó lo es? ¿y el minimalismo? pues va a gustos...

También se pueden considerar *kitsch* los típicos recuerdos para turistas, las esculturas tipo lladró, la colección de botijos pequeños encima de la tele, los marcos digitales de fotos... Ahí la persona que lo considera kitsch es por que es _demasiado ..._ (algo negativo). 
Yo opino que aquí está muy cerca de hortera.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Si nos referimos a la definición del DRAE, nos remite al supuesto origen de la palabra kitsch en los productos de arte que se vendían a los nuevos ricos de Munich allá por 1860.

Yo kitsch lo tengo entendido como algo aplicable al mobiliario u objetos de arte que es pretencioso, de mal gusto y _demodé_. Creo que las palabras cursi, hortero y chabacano son más generales y apuntan más al mal gusto por vulgaridad, y en el caso de chabacano a la grosería.

Diría una decoración muy kitsch y un chiste chabacano, y no a la inversa.

Lo kitsch no es vulgar, es puro mal gusto. Es más cursilería en un sentido de mamarrachada, de despropósito. En la Argentina, la palabra kitsch todavía no está demasiado extendida y su comprensión no es todavía estable, pero creo que acomoda con una expresión que usamos y conocemos aquí: lo kitsch es "de un exquisito mal gusto" (Un ejemplo de oxímoron en el sentido retórico que indicó ieracub en este hilo)


----------



## Sonia Barranco

Hola Gracias!

No me habia metido al foro hacia montones!  La palabra kitsch la habia encontrado en los libros de Milan Kundera, en varias partes y parecia ser que con sentido distinto, me confundió algo que decia que... los cuandros marcaban el fin de la belleza sin estar totalmente fuera de ella, que eran kitsch.

La opinion de todos me ha parecido instructiva y la de "la alemana" inmejorable!, gracias



Sigianga said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Ahora viene la opinión de "la alemana".
> 
> "Kitsch" en alemán (por si el texto de partida está en alemán, ya que hoy en día la palabra se ha hecho todo una trotamundos) tiene un sentido claramente negativo (de mal gusto, cursi) -por lo general y como está recogida la palabra en el Duden, que sería más o menos el equivalente del DRAE.
> 
> Es verdad que -dependiendo del contexto- a veces, esta connotación negativa puede relativizarse un poco, según lo que quiera expresar el que habla y la actitud personal que tenga hacia el objeto en cuestión; incluso *puede *llegar a tener connotaciones casi positivas, como de nostalgia, por ejemplo.
> 
> ASÍ QUE, LO QUE MÁS NOS HARÍA FALTA AQUÍ SERÍA ALGO MÁS DE CONTEXTO.
> 
> Sonia, ¿nos lo podrías proporcionar?
> 
> Además, en alemán es siempre SUSTANTIVO (el adjetivo sería kitsch*ig*), y si estamos ante una traducción, no creo que sea adecuado traducirlo como adjetivo.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> _____________________________
> PD: además me pregunto por qué este hilo está aquí en Sólo español, ya que se trata de una traducción de otro (¿?) idioma; a menos que la palabra aparezca así en un texto en castellano, y de ahí estemos en busca de un "sinónimo"


----------



## totor

Fernando said:


> Es un germanismo.



No me expliqué bien y les pido disculpas, el galicismo es *pretencioso*, no kitsch.

Pensé que quedaba claro al poner *otras palabras como presuntuoso*.


----------



## JustGeo

¡Hola a todos! Navegando por internet en busca de información de restaurantes, me encontré con una palabra desconocida para mi: "kitsch". Logícamente, como buen autodidácta (cuando no me gana la pereza, jejeje) busqué el significado de la palabra, y según lo que encontré y lo que logro entender, "kitsch" puede ser tomado de dos maneras diferentes:



> (voz al.) m. Tendencia artística de fines del siglo xviii que se caracterizó por su ostentosidad pretenciosa, su barroquismo y su *mal gusto.*
> adj. De ésta tendencia artística o relativo a ella, especialmente referido a los elementos decorativos excesivamente recargados y pretenciosos:
> estética, lámpara kitsch.
> Tomado de Wordreference.com


Ahora, lo que me pareció extraño es que un establecimiento se autodescribiera como kitsch, por lo cual me entró la duda: ¿decir que algo es o pertenece al estilo kitsch puede *no ser algo "malo"* por asi decirlo, sino meramente un estilo exagerado representativo de algo?

Para que se hagan una idea de lo que me refiero, les dejo el link de la página: (y no es promoción ni nada) http://www.jadeseahorse.com/ ... Miren el decorado y sabrán de que hablo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

JustGeo said:


> ¡Hola a todos! Navegando por internet en busca de información de restaurantes, me encontré con una palabra desconocida para mi: "kitsch". Logícamente, como buen autodidácta (cuando no me gana la pereza, jejeje) busqué el significado de la palabra, y según lo que encontré y lo que logro entender, "kitsch" puede ser tomado de dos maneras diferentes:
> 
> Ahora, lo que me pareció extraño es que un establecimiento se autodescribiera como kitsch, por lo cual me entró la duda: ¿decir que algo es o pertenece al estilo kitsch puede *no ser algo "malo"* por asi decirlo, sino meramente un estilo exagerado representativo de algo?
> 
> Para que se hagan una idea de lo que me refiero, les dejo el link de la página: (y no es promoción ni nada) http://www.jadeseahorse.com/ ... Miren el decorado y sabrán de que hablo.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 









Sí, a veces el kitsch puede ser una tendencia estética buscada a propósito con un cierto tono irónico.
Alguien puede decorar su casa o su restaurante para conseguir algo llamativo y recargarlo de tal modo que pueda ser considerado kitsch.
Hay gente a la que le gusta coleccionar objetos supuestamente de mal gusto. Yo soy uno de ellos. No es que me guste tener todo de mal gusto, pero algún detallito chocante y llamativo sí me gusta. Las tiendas de recuerdos para turistas son un paraíso para lo kitsch, aunque demasiado obvio. Yo ya busco algo más.


----------



## Jellby

JustGeo said:


> Ahora, lo que me pareció extraño es que un establecimiento se autodescribiera como kitsch, por lo cual me entró la duda: ¿decir que algo es o pertenece al estilo kitsch puede *no ser algo "malo"* por asi decirlo, sino meramente un estilo exagerado representativo de algo?



Es que todo es subjetivo, sobre todo el "mal gusto" 

Lo "kitsch" es normalmente también hortera, retro, estilo Almodóvar... En su justa medida no tiene por qué tener connotación negativa, incluso puede tenerla positiva, como algo colorido, alegre, original, etc. Para gustos los colores.

Otra cosa es que el uso actual de "kitsch" se ajuste a la estética de la tendencia artística del siglo XVIII...


----------



## Janis Joplin

También se refiere a las imitaciones hechas con materiales baratos, metal pintado para parecer oro o plata, plástico que simula ser cristal, papel tapiz con diseño de madera o ladrillo, pieles de animales sintéticas, aglomerado que pretende ser madera. etc., supuestamente para que su poseedor aparente ser de una clase social, económica o cultural "superior" a la suya.

En donde vivo hay una "artesanía" típica que me parece totalmente kitsch: Los cuadros de terciopelo negro con paisajes, escenas taurinas o Elvis pintados al óleo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Y no te olvides de los perros jugando póker.


----------



## x9nium

hortera, cursi, vulgar, pretencioso, pasado de moda, de mal gusto...

De cualquier manera yo nunca lo utilizaría como "piropo" o para dar connotación positiva. A mi me parece un término bastante peyorativo se aplique a lo que se aplique...


----------



## lady jekyll

Cito del _Diccionario de expresiones extranjeras_ de Gregorio Duval: _"(al.) con este adjetivo alemán -incorrecto, como ya ha dicho Sigianga; es un sustantivo-, de etimología dudosa, se conoce desde finales del siglo XIX a aquellos productos y objetos seudoartísticos de cualquier tipo, y especialmente a los provenientes de las artes plásticas, que muestren caracteres o rasgos cursis, pretenciosos, recargados o repipis". _
En mi opinión, kitsch debe emplearse en contextos como los que aquí se citan. La RAE no ha acuñado esta palabra por capricho cuando nuestra lengua ya dispone de "cursi". Por consiguiente, kitsch y cursi no deben utilizarse como sinónimos de forma arbitraria.


----------



## ramariel

Aunque en la mayor parte de su uso Kitsch es negativo, también es utilizado como nombre de un estilo. Tengo en casa un libro con ese nombre y en él Gillo Dorfles trata de explicar que hace que una obra sea arte y otra kitsch como por ejemplo el uso de La Gioconda como un adorno para toallas, monederos, etc.
Creo que no se puede decir de la ropa que es "cursi" pero sí kitsch y tengo la impresión que América Latina no todos saben lo que es hortera.


----------

